# Flamingo Flats - High Water



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello All, I am headed down to Flamingo in a few weeks. I do not fish down there often. 
The tide is going to be a mid-day new moon high. Do you all even bother trying to fish the flats when these summer high tides come through? I am not a bait guy at all. I am just imaging the high water is going to be filthy.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

IMHO for out front my basic rule for fishing is low early AM. Follow the fish up the flats as the tide comes in. Then in the hot of the summer day haul azz to Lorelei's in Islamorada for a frosty cold beverage and lunch!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Add to your tide issues that there is a massive algae bloom from the mainland all the way down to Twin Keys, right through the middle of the bay. Not good.


----------



## Connor Mcnichols (Feb 12, 2019)

Boat ride till it looks right 🤞🤞


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Flamingo out front is good on high tide and low tide. if It's high tide, just find the shalloer part of the flat.


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 18, 2015)

Find clear water in whitewater and find the fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ziggy said:


> Find clear water in whitewater and find the fish


It’s not even summer any more, this thread is three months old asking about summer high tides. Glad you got your 20 posts though.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a tip for the interior out of Flamingo in these current conditions... Right now there's still tons of bait along the Gulf coast from Cape Sable northwards but if you're the in interior there's still lots of freshwater in the system (and this week's events will send more sweetwater to the south...). Simply make a point of actually tasting the water in the interior wherever you're planning to fish to find out just how much, if any, salt there is in the waters where you are... A week ago, for instance, Lane Bay where we were catching and releasing a few small snook on the fly - didn't have a single trace of saltwater - anywhere... This will change over time as we move towards cooler waters - but right now it might save your day. No salt where you are up a nameless river somewhere? Turn around and keep testing until you do find the salt - then start looking for all the fish staging in the salt waiting to be able to get back up inside... 

Hope this helps... "Be a hero.. take a kid fishing"


----------

